# 2012 312Bh Grill



## kevyj62pd (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello All! We just purchased the Outback 2012 312bh and can't wait to use it. Thank you to everyone on here as it made my decision to purchase a lot better. That being said, does anyone have a picture of their outdoor kitchen bbq grill. I believe the dealer gave us the wrong one as the swinging bumper bracket does not seem to fit the grill and grill bracket correctly. They gave me an aussie grill. I will post a pic asap. Any input would be fantastic, THANK YOU in advance.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

kevyj62pd said:


> Hello All! We just purchased the Outback 2012 312bh and can't wait to use it. Thank you to everyone on here as it made my decision to purchase a lot better. That being said, does anyone have a picture of their outdoor kitchen bbq grill. I believe the dealer gave us the wrong one as the swinging bumper bracket does not seem to fit the grill and grill bracket correctly. They gave me an aussie grill. I will post a pic asap. Any input would be fantastic, THANK YOU in advance.


The Aussie grill is what comes with the newest 312's....


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

What is an Aussie Grill? What was wrong with the old grill? I came from an RVQ so the 2011 grill, after I cut off the bun warmer, was a nice surprise.


----------



## kevyj62pd (Sep 27, 2011)

Kevin K said:


> What is an Aussie Grill? What was wrong with the old grill? I came from an RVQ so the 2011 grill, after I cut off the bun warmer, was a nice surprise.


Aussie is the name brand, it's a black standard grill that the dealer gave me. The only issue I have is the mounting bracket doesn't feel right, I will post a picture to show. I appreciate the reply, thank you. The mounting bracket on the grill has 4 holes for what I believe are for securing the grill. However, the mounting plate on the rear bumper does not. I feel like if I bump into it, the grill will pop off.


----------



## kevyj62pd (Sep 27, 2011)

huntr70 said:


> Hello All! We just purchased the Outback 2012 312bh and can't wait to use it. Thank you to everyone on here as it made my decision to purchase a lot better. That being said, does anyone have a picture of their outdoor kitchen bbq grill. I believe the dealer gave us the wrong one as the swinging bumper bracket does not seem to fit the grill and grill bracket correctly. They gave me an aussie grill. I will post a pic asap. Any input would be fantastic, THANK YOU in advance.


The Aussie grill is what comes with the newest 312's....
[/quote]
Ok thanks for the info. I like the grill, but the mounting bracket doesn't sit well. Maybe just a poor design??? Thanks for the reply!


----------

